# Blazing fast ROM. 3d Pyramid by Samuel



## Spike (Aug 13, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281894

Looks sweet and kidding is this quick. Seems he's integrated some kind of force close app or script into it. Well worth a drive in.


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

Youl find thats my ROM Ported by Sam


----------



## Spike (Aug 13, 2011)

CdTDroiD said:


> Youl find thats my ROM Ported by Sam


Much apologies dude. All good stuff. Nice work.


----------

